
The Hash Function Lounge - luu
http://www.larc.usp.br/~pbarreto/hflounge.html
======
rogerbinns
Valerie Aurora has a nicer presentation at
[http://valerieaurora.org/hash.html](http://valerieaurora.org/hash.html) with
timelines and some humour as to how various groups react.

------
kijin
The HTTP response headers suggest that the page was last modified on
2009-09-30. Since then, SHA-3 (Keccak) has been finalized.

Be that as it may, I'm curious about the recommendation to use WHIRLPOOL. If
anyone knows why this algorithm is supposed to be better than, let's say,
SHA-512, I would appreciate an explanation. Is it because of some intrinsic
strengh of the algorithm? Is it because one of the authors is Vincent Rijmen
of AES fame? Is it because NESSIE is more trustworthy than NSA/NIST? Or is is
simply because no one has found a way to break WHIRLPOOL yet?

------
ddfreyne
In case you couldn’t tell from the old-school theme, this web page hasn’t been
updated since late 2008 (2008.11.28).

~~~
acqq
> this web page hasn't been updated since late 2008

Which is here really important since there was a lot of crypto community work
on crypto hash functions since. All the really big work from there

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NIST_hash_function_competition](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NIST_hash_function_competition)

is missing from the title page. Unless you're interested in the history of
crypto hashes, you shouldn't care too much about that page.

------
frik
The title should include "cryptographic hash functions".

There are also other types of hash functions like pHash, simhash, etc.

~~~
bradhe
Yup, came here to say this.

------
rubyn00bie
If someone knows the person who owns this, please for the love of (someone's)
god get rid of the background image. I mean that with love.

I want to read it, but physically can't... My eyes aren't so good. I
eventually just removed it with firefox dev tools but c'mon! That's not right.

~~~
currysausage
True 90s style. [http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html32](http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-
html32)

